# Stag beetle



## gadunka888 (Nov 23, 2009)

What do they eat?





when i blew on it, it made a hissing sound.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 23, 2009)

Handsome specimen!


----------



## revmdn (Nov 23, 2009)

Whoa!


----------



## vera_renczi (Nov 23, 2009)

That's so awesome. I love those. I'm about to give up on keeping them here in the US so maybe I'll just get one tattooed on me and pretend. hahah


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 26, 2009)

_X. gideon_?


----------



## gadunka888 (Nov 26, 2009)

what does "X'' mean?


----------



## Orin (Nov 27, 2009)

In Thailand they feed them stripped sugar cane so the sap is oozing out and can be lapped up by the brush-like mouthparts.

Xylotrupes, it's a species complex so you'd have to look up what it might be by its location.


----------

